# Freshwater Lionfish



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

???


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

I don't have a lion fish but I have a tiger fish.does that count? Also I'm curious how are your 2 ferrets, a boa, n a sanchezi doing in a 40gal tank?lil overcrowded isn't it? Lmao


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Never heard of a FW Lionfish. What made you think of this?

He's probably just trying a new cohab, I think I remember a thread that was asking about keeping ferrets and boas with a sanchezi not long ago, but it was this guy. How do you keep their aggression down?


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2010)

http://www.petsolutions.com/Freshwater-Lionfish+I68200+C79.aspx Never heard of them until now


----------



## shiver905 (May 27, 2009)

owned


----------



## RuthlessCarnage (Apr 1, 2010)

Fresh water lion fish are really stone fish. I read they make a lot of noise at night too.


----------



## Pirambeba (Feb 1, 2010)

It's a type of scorpion fish which are in the stone fish family, they are poisonous and are actually a brackish water species.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

i read that its a type of toadfish. looks nothing like a SW lionfish. then name just confuses people


----------



## Pirambeba (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm pretty sure you mean these guys,









Yes toadfish is another name for stone fish, they are in no way related to sw lion fish.


----------

